# The Afterlife Dysfunction



## JamesW (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was watching this earlier and thought it was a very interesting theory.  I am very much interested in Quantum Physics (but confess I understand about .0002% of it!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXZOhqbQsOw

Some very interesting ideas.  Watching things like this get me very excited for some reason!


----------



## xenou (Aug 19, 2012)

If you haven't seen it you might enjoy a move that came out a few years ago called _what the bleep do we know_:
What the Bleep Do We Know!? & What the Bleep!? - Down the Rabbit Hole

I guess I'd call it a layman's introduction to strange world of quantum physics. I found it enjoyable.


----------

